

Video of world's air traffic patterns over 24h - georgecmu
http://www.youtube.com/v/o4g930pm8Ms&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1&fmt=18

======
bdlang
Simultaneously fascinating and disgusting.

I've watched this a couple of times; anyone else notice the considerably
faster blips at the top of the map? Spy plane?

~~~
trafficlight
Those planes are flying just as fast as the others, but their paths are
distorted from the map projection.

